# Anyone try Boswellia for D?



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious to see if anyone has any experience with Boswellia? I bought the kind they have at Whole Foods, made by Avesta, that has 500 mg in it. I'm not sure how much of this I should be taking each day. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69149.cfm has the dose used in a colitis study, but that isn't IBS and it is a really small study, so not really a find the right dose study.


> 300 mg of gum resin of boswellia three times daily


So that amount at least has some evidence it is biologically active.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

There was a poster named "The Doc" who had a very lenghty thread going about boswellia. He stated that it cured is IBS-D. He also had a post in the Living Well with IBD forum but both threads where lost when the site crashed. I think a few others had gave it a try and were seeing improvements.


----------



## tummytumbles (Nov 24, 2008)

hello I was taking avesta 2 x day it seemed to help for a while but then it stopped working I paid about 18 for a bottle of 60


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

tummytumbles said:


> hello I was taking avesta 2 x day it seemed to help for a while but then it stopped working I paid about 18 for a bottle of 60


Yeah, that's what I've decided to do. I'll see what happens...


----------

